# Nautilus Mini



## Rob Fisher (27/6/19)

Any Vendors got stock of Nautilus Mini's on Special?


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/6/19)

My local Vapeshop has for R450


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My local Vapeshop has for R450



Thanks. Which shop is that @Dela Rey Steyn?


----------



## acorn (27/6/19)

Not on special though... 

https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_r...-Tanks/Original-MINI-Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-MINI

https://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/Aspire-Nautilus-Mini

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks. Which shop is that @Dela Rey Steyn?



The Vape Guy @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/19)

Many thanks @Dela Rey Steyn I ordered from the Buzz Guy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/6/19)

@Scouse45 has a kit for sale!


----------



## VapingSquid (28/6/19)

@Rob Fisher 
Just out of interest, have you thought of the 'new' Nautilus 2S?
Understand that the original might have a certain je ne sais quoi...


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/19)

jl10101 said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Just out of interest, have you thought of the 'new' Nautilus 2S?
> Understand that the original might have a certain je ne sais quoi...



@jl10101 I haven't... I don't do MTL anymore... this is a present for a mate!


----------



## VapingSquid (28/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @jl10101 I haven't... I don't do MTL anymore... this is a present for a mate!



Ah! Ok, SirVape have the 2S which is a more refined version of the 2 (has top fill - yay!). You friend should love the Nautilus! Fantastic atty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

